

Hound Reviews JavaScript for Style Violations - salbertson
http://robots.thoughtbot.com/hound-reviews-javascript-for-style-violations

======
salbertson
Here are a couple other posts:

[http://robots.thoughtbot.com/introducing-
hound](http://robots.thoughtbot.com/introducing-hound)

[http://robots.thoughtbot.com/hound-reviews-coffeescript-
for-...](http://robots.thoughtbot.com/hound-reviews-coffeescript-for-style-
violations)

------
zoharliran
Loving it! Using it in our project keeps the code base clean and styled.
Integrating JS now, looking forward to more good things from the hound team

